

Hacker News clone for Python - arowser
http://www.pythonmeme.com/
Another weekend project, only focus on python news, still not support comments.
======
bobwebb
You're over your Google API quota. Also, we can see the error traceback - is
that supposed to happen? Anyway, this is really good that you're trying
awesome stuff like this and you're 11. At your age I was still writing noughts
and crosses XD

------
jnorthrop
You want me to sign up with no privacy policy? And using my Google login?
Nope. Go find a free policy generator. Follow the instructions and put it up
on the site. It shouldn't take you more than an hour.

Edit: I see in your "about" you're 11! I'm shocked -- what a fantastic show of
skill on your part. However, as smart as you are, at your age you might not
get the nuances of privacy policies. Shoot me an email (check my profile) and
I'll help you create one.

~~~
Osmose
11 years old, or a programmer for 11 years?

~~~
Kiro
I think he means the latter considering that he seems to be employed by one of
the biggest phone manufacturers. However, it's in China so I wouldn't be too
shocked if he actually is 11.

~~~
Bankq
Oh stop being silly and pretend that you know something about China

------
coolgeek
While the developer deserves his/her fair share of criticism for the site
being inaccessible, I think that this also reflects poorly on Google App
Engine.

The quotas should be used to capture revenue from those who regularly exceed a
defined level of resources. They should not be used to punish or extort from
those who find themselves suddenly very popular, but will (in all likelihood)
settle into a normal traffic pattern somewhere on the order of one percent of
the spike.

I recognize that many, if not most, other hosting and *aaS providers operate
the same way. Still, the second thing I muttered to myself upon encountering
the traceback was "Don't host on GAE".

I'll also note that a significant percentage of the upvotes given to this HN
listing occurred without having seen the site!

~~~
a_a_r_o_n
pair.com, shared hosting, throws away your highest stat day per month.

------
dahlia
<http://www.pythonmeme.com/about>

> I’m a 11 years programer, and I’m a python new guy.

I am impressed.

~~~
jemeshsu
May I know what packages do you use to build the site?

~~~
jacquesm
It's on the google app engine.

------
gtani
oops, we killed Kenny

\-------------------

    
    
        Traceback (most recent call last):
        File "/base/python_runtime/python_lib/versions/1/google/appengine/ext/webapp/_webapp25.py", line 701, in __call__
        handler.get(*groups)

(snipped 25 lines)

    
    
        File "/base/data/home/apps/s~pythonmeme
        OverQuotaError: The API call datastore_v3.RunQuery()  required more quota than is available.

------
rhdoenges
Ah yes.

========

Traceback (most recent call last): File
"/base/python_runtime/python_lib/versions/1/google/appengine/ext/webapp/_webapp25.py",
line 701, in __call__ handler.get( _groups) File
"/base/data/home/apps/s~pythonmeme/4.356927075625222638/hello.py", line 395,
in get normallist = item.all().order('-time').order('-vote').fetch(limit=20,
offset=(pageNumber-1)_ 20) File
"/base/python_runtime/python_lib/versions/1/google/appengine/ext/db/__init__.py",
line 2084, in fetch return list(self.run(limit=limit, offset=offset,
__kwargs)) File
"/base/python_runtime/python_lib/versions/1/google/appengine/ext/db/__init__.py",
line 2237, in next return
self.__model_class.from_entity(self.__iterator.next()) File
"/base/python_runtime/python_lib/versions/1/google/appengine/datastore/datastore_query.py",
line 2655, in next next_batch = self.__batcher.next() File
"/base/python_runtime/python_lib/versions/1/google/appengine/datastore/datastore_query.py",
line 2525, in next return self.next_batch(self.AT_LEAST_ONE) File
"/base/python_runtime/python_lib/versions/1/google/appengine/datastore/datastore_query.py",
line 2562, in next_batch batch = self.__next_batch.get_result() File
"/base/python_runtime/python_lib/versions/1/google/appengine/api/apiproxy_stub_map.py",
line 592, in get_result return self.__get_result_hook(self) File
"/base/python_runtime/python_lib/versions/1/google/appengine/datastore/datastore_query.py",
line 2317, in __query_result_hook self._conn.check_rpc_success(rpc) File
"/base/python_runtime/python_lib/versions/1/google/appengine/datastore/datastore_rpc.py",
line 1182, in check_rpc_success rpc.check_success() File
"/base/python_runtime/python_lib/versions/1/google/appengine/api/apiproxy_stub_map.py",
line 558, in check_success self.__rpc.CheckSuccess() File
"/base/python_runtime/python_lib/versions/1/google/appengine/api/apiproxy_rpc.py",
line 133, in CheckSuccess raise self.exception OverQuotaError: The API call
datastore_v3.RunQuery() required more quota than is available.

------
bira
Cached version:

[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:In9qxky...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:In9qxkyrr1IJ:www.pythonmeme.com/+http://www.pythonmeme.com/&cd=1&hl=it&ct=clnk&gl=it)

------
boskonovitch
Great aggregator, we should have the same for ruby,c, c++ and all the major
languages.

~~~
gtani
True, there's a few vaguely similar things, like planet.haskell.org, the
subreddits, ruby.alltop.com.

You used to be able to pull off delicious tagged URLs for e.g. ruby, that had
only a few people tag those and assume they were new/obscure, but you can't do
that since they revamped format late last year. Can't do with pinboard either

------
phektus
Your site just ran out of the daily allowance

~~~
jacquesm
Google app engine: the new geocities.

------
arowser
I was surprised with its on hacknews first page when I wake up today, and So
much visits due to the site down about 8 hours and I have to chang the cache
policy to keep the site run, its seems its need a more power host.

I'll fix these issues on comments, and I plan to add some these features:
support social auth, comments.

Much appreciate for your comments, and sorry for the site hang up so long, its
obvious not enough stable to post here.

------
Kilimanjaro
Love it. Just center the main table with margin:0 auto;

------
a_a_r_o_n
I won't make an account here for the same reason I don't log in to sites using
facebook, I only want a relationship with the site, not a giant 3rd party.

The site itself looks great, and would be a site I'd like to join, except for
the google login part.

------
xbryanx
Log in link doesn't seem to be working:

# Click log in

# Authorize with google

# Get sent to the submit page

# Manually go back to home page, click log in again

# Sent back to home page, and am not logged in. Can't vote or comment.

~~~
pors
I didn't even dare to start the auth process. Who is the owner of this site?
Not very much in the open.

------
michael_fine
When I click new or hot I get a trackback error

------
zalew
error

<http://dpaste.org/0fO2k/>

